# Trouble Start recieve Invitation to comment on 489 visa



## jpadda001 (Jan 15, 2012)

On 10th of July i have received Invitation to comment on information for a skilled regional sponsored 489 visa. I have applied under Library Technician.

Adverse information received.

Question 1. You have no formal training in the field of Library Technician?

answer1. It is admitted that I possess no formal training in the field of Library Technician. But at the same time, it is also a true fact that I am on this job for the last over five years and have been performing all my duties as a library technician to the full satisfaction of school management.
I had applied my case for skill assessment to vetassess on the basis of two graduate degrees in science and education, which were rated as being at the required level, and over three years ‘as a library technician. On the basis of these qualifications, my skill assessment was adjudged positive by vetassess (Copy attached). Afterwards on the basis of same qualification I was granted state sponsorship By Northern Territory Government (Copy of sponsorship attached).
ANZSCO 399312 prescribes the following qualifications for the post of Library Technician
AQF Associate Degree, Advanced Diploma, Diploma.
At least three years of relevant experience may substitute for the formal qualifications.
So I fully meet the qualifications prescribed for the post


Question 2. The library where you claim to work is a very basic library and does not use any library software and all record is hand written?

Answer 2. Mohindra Public School, Dialpur, where I am employed as a Library Technician is well equipped with the latest state-of-the-art teaching aids like Smart Class system and other audio visual aids. A well equipped computer lab is also in place. So it would be gross injustice to rate this infrastructure as primitive.
So far as the immigration officer’s assessment of the school library as being of a small scale is concerned, let me bring it to your kind notice that as per prescribed by Punjab School Education Board (The highest department dealing with education which grants affiliation to privately run schools in the state), state that before applying for affiliation, an institution shall acquire books for its library worth Rs 40,000/-and a room of size 15’X25’ (Copy of relevant portion attached).
Affiliation was granted to my school since my school library is well stocked with books and met the criterion prescribed by state education department.(Copy attached). Moreover keeping in view the strength of students numbering about 700, it cannot be termed as a small scale library.
Further the immigration officer was also informed that the school library is equipped with computer, scanner, printer, photocopier and wi-fi system from where I operate and control the smart class system and audio visual devices .Also the relevant latest information available on the net is downloaded and provided to the teachers, if needed.




Question 3. The duties mention in reference letter do not actually reflect the actual duties performed by yourself in the Library?

answer 3. The duties that I informed the immigration officer as being performed by me as a Library Technician as the same as were being performed by me when I applied my case for skill assessment to vatassess. The same information was provided to the vatassess authorities when I was interviewed on the phone. Afterwards on the basis of same qualification I was granted state sponsorship By Northern Territory Government. So I can’t tell what made immigration officer conclude that the duties mentioned in the reference letter do not accurately reflect the duties performed by me in the library.


i have made some strong answers on that questions to defend myself.

If CO think that i am not eligible for Library Technician then how come my assessment was positive and also state sponsor?

one more thing i want to tell you that the phone interview was conduct fully in Punjabi. call was from Delhi embassy and the lady she was speaking purely Punjabi. The CO from Australia sent this letter and she said our case officer in Delhi raise this adverse information. 



kindly reply your views on this


thanks.


----------



## jpadda001 (Jan 15, 2012)

anybody can comment on this please


----------



## sabbys77 (Jan 31, 2015)

This will give you some ray of light. 

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...tice-invitation-comment-what-should-i-do.html


----------



## Nayan Patel (Dec 25, 2014)

JPA:

Chances are very less considering the questions 

Best of luck


----------



## Nayan Patel (Dec 25, 2014)

Thread shared is really encouraging and inspiring........

JPA: hopefully they will give you grant soon......

Best wishes dear,


----------



## jpadda001 (Jan 15, 2012)

Finally today i have replied back to my CO with my answers and total of 46 supportive documents.

Total attachment was 80Mb

I think 46 documents are lot more to prove my genuine case


----------



## panesarkaran (Nov 14, 2012)

jpadda001 said:


> Finally today i have replied back to my CO with my answers and total of 46 supportive documents.
> 
> Total attachment was 80Mb
> 
> I think 46 documents are lot more to prove my genuine case


All the Best Bro... Keep your fingers crossed.
You will surely get the grant...... Just pray to God


----------



## Roger83 (Jul 23, 2015)

Hi, all

It seems that "Invitation to comment on information" is a terrible thing. What is it? Under what conditions will applicants be asked to comment on information?

Thanks.


----------



## Maggie-May24 (May 19, 2015)

It usually means they have some doubts about your eligibility for a visa, but before they simply refuse it they are giving you a chance to add information or comment. If you receive one, you should take it VERY seriously and perhaps also consider immediately contacting a migration agent to get some assistance in preparing your response.


----------



## vicky26 (Mar 13, 2015)

jpadda001 said:


> Finally today i have replied back to my CO with my answers and total of 46 supportive documents.
> 
> Total attachment was 80Mb
> 
> I think 46 documents are lot more to prove my genuine case


Hi jpadda001,

Have recieved your grant? please advise iam also in the same situation

regards/vicky26


----------



## jpadda001 (Jan 15, 2012)

vicky26 said:


> Hi jpadda001,
> 
> Have recieved your grant? please advise iam also in the same situation
> 
> regards/vicky26


i havent recieved my visa yet. i am still waiting


----------



## vicky26 (Mar 13, 2015)

jpadda001 said:


> i havent recieved my visa yet. i am still waiting


Hi dont worry you will get your visa soon.

I also got natural justice letter and asked to comment on adverse information given by my employer. they have called my employer and asked by saying that they are creating some exporters directory and need some information so because of company interest and workers privacy my employer replied in irrelevant manner that there is no HR department and other departments but told them that i had worked and left the company. Now DIBP has given letter to comment. please advise how to satisfy DIBP. will letter from my employer explaining the situation in a letter head will satisfy DIBP?

please advise urgently....

Thanks/Vicky26


----------



## jpadda001 (Jan 15, 2012)

hurray got my grant today


----------



## deepgill (May 30, 2015)

jpadda001 said:


> hurray got my grant today


O thank GOD! Finally you got your grant bro .congratulations.. I am very happy for you. After so many troubles you got this. Whatever is allotted can't be blotted. Its party time . enjoy...


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

jpadda001 said:


> hurray got my grant today


Hearty congratulations :thumb:


----------



## jpadda001 (Jan 15, 2012)

deepgill said:


> O thank GOD! Finally you got your grant bro .congratulations.. I am very happy for you. After so many troubles you got this. Whatever is allotted can't be blotted. Its party time . enjoy...


bro i have waited 8 months and recieved two "invitation to comment" letters but finally i have made it.


----------



## deepgill (May 30, 2015)

jpadda001 said:


> bro i have waited 8 months and recieved two "invitation to comment" letters but finally i have made it.


Yes i read your all posts. You did your best. Bro i am sis never mind.


----------



## Nayan Patel (Dec 25, 2014)

jpadda001 said:


> hurray got my grant today


Congrats JPA....

you are an inspiration to many.............

Best of luck for future endeavour.


----------

